# What is the form used in Never Back Down? 'Advice for newb'



## Curkz

Hey guys and girls

I'm a very sporty person who trains four times a week due to football (soccer) commitments and have always found fighting in the right way a very interesting sport that combines both mentality,skill and endurance hand in hand. I just watched the Movie 'Never Back Down' and was wondering what arts are used in the movie? As far as i can tell it's a combination of mixed martial arts. 

I'm looking at getting extremely fit and if i don't do martial arts i'll probably become one of those gym junkies in order to get that beach toned body look. 
I'm 16 as well... 


What do you suggest i do? I already have completed a self defence course and want to get better and turn martial arts into a sport.


----------



## jks9199

I don't know what the style featured in that movie was, but based on a review, I'm guessing you're looking at the workouts more than the style.  Why don't you check for MMA gyms in your area?  Look at the styles that you have available to you in your area, and that you can afford.  Watch several classes at each school, and see what you think of them.


----------



## Tez3

Terrible film portraying MMA in a bad light.
A 'combination of mixed martial arts' is an oxymoron.


----------



## Omar B

Oh that movie sucked, saw it on cable a couple weeks ago.  Yeah, just go to any MMA guy, it's the same crap they teach at most of them.  

You guys notice the star of that movie could only kick with his right leg?  The entire movie I was waiting to see him use the other foot ... yeah, there's always a reason to make it through a bad movie.


----------



## Tez3

Omar B said:


> Oh that movie sucked, saw it on cable a couple weeks ago. Yeah, just go to any MMA guy, *it's the same crap they teach at most of them. *
> 
> You guys notice the star of that movie could only kick with his right leg? The entire movie I was waiting to see him use the other foot ... yeah, there's always a reason to make it through a bad movie.


 

Excuse me? I can assure you we don't teach 'crap'!


----------



## Tensei85

I agree, that movie was a waste of $14.95 I only bought it as probably most because of the UFC stars that were in it. But even there fights sucked!
And the Hector dude, omg I could not believe it was another remake of Bloodsport JCVD style trying to market on the MMA name. 

I was waiting the entire movie to see Georges do something but the only fight he had was still a waste of the movie, Penn's were nothing interesting, nor Rampage! So I hate to say it but don't buy the movie if you have not already.

So yea, go to an MMA gym get some solid training. Experience decent fights with energy. and call it a day.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Just a note....

Movies are generally not reality.

Find a good MMA gym and then judge it. And if you find a good gym and go train at it expect to train hard.


----------



## punisher73

Mixed Martial Arts is a generic term referring to the sport of MMA and the arts that most practice for that competition.

In the movie, Never Back Down, they showed BJJ and Muay Thai for standup.  

Movie sucked in my opinion.  It reminded me of a bad knock off version of the "Karate Kid" using MMA to get the new generation, but it didn't draw the distinction of right/wrong or good/bad like Karate Kid did.  It put MMA in a bad light.


----------



## Curkz

Yeh i guess i will try and find a good MMA Club but in general would muah thai be a good form of art to get into? I heard its great for fitness and strength as it incorporates both upper and lower strength. But stay clear of competitive because it's dangerous anyways cheers for the replies.. And lets stay clear of Never back down


----------



## Xue Sheng

Curkz said:


> Yeh i guess i will try and find a good MMA Club but in general would muah thai be a good form of art to get into? I heard its great for fitness and strength as it incorporates both upper and lower strength. But stay clear of competitive because it's dangerous anyways cheers for the replies.. And lets stay clear of Never back down


 
I do not train Muay Thai but from what little I know of it if you are going to train real Muay Thai with a real Muay Thai teacher it is again hard training and it is going to hurt. But I have to say if I were 20 years younger I would go out and give it a try myself. 

But if you are looking at MMA and looknig a Muay Thai you may also like Chinese Sanshou.


----------

